# Dinette Keeps Falling



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

In our 2003 26RS, when we put the dinette down to have extra kids sleep on it, it continually "Caves" in. Has anyone else had this problem? Looks like the wood is not quite wide enough to hold it up. Any thoughts?

THanks.


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

My table fits tight in between the two benches. If your's fits loosley, then, depending on your skills, you could remove the two pieces of wood that the table rests on and replace them with pieces that are wider. I would round off the corners and edges and paint it to match.

Paul


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I can totally see how this can happen. We have never used our dinette in the down position, but those support boards and not wide enough. Practically a safety hazzard. Paul is right...easy fix if you need to use the dinette for sleeping.

Randy


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

This is an interesting (and I suspect very frustrating) problem. If the table is continually slipping off the wood supports it means that the dinette itself is not positioned correctly.

The 26RS is the same as the 23RS for the dinette setup. I looked at my dinette just yesterday while doing some mods to the TT. There is no way I can see that you can move the dinette frames (the seats) closer to one another. That leaves only one approach - as Paul advised - to widen the wooden strips. The problem here is one of cantilevered stress on the wooden strips and the fact that you must nearly double the width of strips on BOTH sides.

In the figure below, the situation is as shown in figure A. The table is sliding to one side or the other and slippling off the support. Figure B shows why you need to widen BOTH sides. Figure C shows the load that will be placed on a widened support which could lead to failure and finally figure D shows a couple of triangular supports that will hold the load better.

That's how I'd approach it anyway. BBB


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

One thing I want to add to BBB's post, which explains everything very well I might add, is to make sure the support blocks (the Triangle pieces) are mounted against the metal frame studs in the seat. Otherwise, you could punch right through the 1/4 plywood.

Paul


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Gues I am lucky. Mine fits tight, my father slept on it 2 nights this weekend.

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ours also fits fairly tight.
Likke BBB said that is the best way too go
You can also put a small strip of wood on top of the supports against the seat to take up any sliding movement of the table

Don


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

My dinette table fits very tight but the bunks were another thing. I made some alum. posts to support the bunks and removed those weak wood supports. The one that goes against the closet I also put a piece of plywood on the inside so it would fit and hold tight against the wall. The one screwed to the bathroom wall I made a box and anchored it to the floor and the wall. Much better and no loose wood. I have been considering making boxes for the dinette as well and anchoring to the side and the floor for additional support. Something to consider if your booth is loose is that they are only screwed to the floor with mayby 6 screws, You could take it loose and slide it over to tighten it up. Seems like a easy way to do it. Kirk


----------



## Fullcrew (May 2, 2004)

We had the same problem with ours. My solution was to make two support legs that freestand on the floor and I place them under the table. It took maybe 10 min to make them and cost was zero dollars as I used some scrap wood. The support legs look like an inverted T and measure the same height as the rail intended for the table. In our trailer it appears that perhaps someone was recovering from a long night as the bench is not square and the velcro that is supposed to hold the back cushion against the bed is laughable, the hook side is attached horizontaly to the back of the cushion and vertically to the bed. But its all good, we love our trailer.


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

tableproblem

If you look at this old thread you'll see how I solved the problem of the space being too wide for the table. My table actually broke because of this and the dealer replaced it under warranty.


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Okay, I noticed last weekend that we have the opposite problem, we can't get the table to lay flat...the benches are slightly too close together. Now how about that?

It was a good thing there was only a 9 year old sleeping there, anyone heavier would have noticed the bump caused by the table not laying down flush with the bench.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sounds like a call to the dealer. How much is it overlapping?

John


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Just enough, say 1/4 inch to 1/2 inch...enough that you can't force it.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Schrade,

I wonder if you could just put a couple of strips of velcro along the top of the supports, and under the table top. I don't know how much physical overlap you have between the two, but that would probably keep the table top from moving around. And probably be a lot cheaper than rebuilding the supports (not that those are not good ideas as well!).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fullcrew (May 2, 2004)

our 26rs has the same problem I solved it by making to braces shaped like an inverted T so that the top of the T would be the foot and cut the 'leg' of the T to rest on the underside of the table. Have not had the table cave in since. I used a 1x3 for the 'leg' and 2 1x1 to make the foot.


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

Since we arent having visitors the rest of the year, this is on my list to do before next season. I think I will be rebuilding the seat supports.


----------

